# Blue Buffalo and Loose Stool



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

My pup is a little over 12 weeks now. When I got him he had Hook Worm. The worming medicine gave him loose stool. After the worming, the stool became normal and then back to loose. I have tried adding pumpkin and rice which helped for a while then back to loose. If any of you have had problems with Blue Buffalo, what food did you switch to help alleviate the problem. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Rivers is 8 months now and he has been eating blue buffalo since we got him and he has ALWAYS had lose stool. The only thing I have found to help is sweet potatoes. We add chopped up,cooked sweet potatoes to each meal and it has helped a ton. But I have heard a lot of people switch from Blue buffalo because their dogs have lose stool. I haven't yet but I would consider it if anyone has a good idea of what to switch to.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

How much are you feeding him?

Often loose stool is a result of over feeding.


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

I am feeding him one and one fourth cups three times a day. In the kibble I mix a little pumpkin and rice, about two table spoons. He weighs 27lbs and 7oz. He is big for his age but still looks a little skinny. I just don't know what's going on. This morning it was loose and I just took him out and it was firm. When I was feeding one cup three times a day he would eat it all and keep going back to his empty bowl wanting more.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Mine is the same. He is older so I feed him more but I have tried decreaing it and adding things (sweet potatoes are the only thing that have worked so far) but its always different. Sometimes really lose and other times perfectly normal. I dont know what's wrong. Once it was so bad I took him to the vet and he was put on meds but as soon as the meds were done it went back to this...


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree with BlackGSD in that you should try to decrease the amount of food you are feeding your pup. I had no problems with Blue Buffalo BUT I have switched my husky to Taste of the Wild. If you do switch foods try to do it gradually. Also, on my other (husky) forum a respected advisor wrote a thread about loose stools. Here is his suggestions:

1. Don't feed Bear for a period of 24 hours. Let things settle. He can drink all he wants, but it's important to withhold food and treats.

2. Start him off on steamed rice and boiled chicken. Boiled chicken will be more moist than baked or roasted chicken, but either of those cooking methods would be fine. No chicken skin, and no fried chicken. About 1/4 cup each, twice a day for several days.

3. Pick up a can of pumpkin, the kind without any spices. Give Bear two spoons of pumpkin a day for a few days. Some plain yogurt is also good as is a scrambled egg.

4. Observe his stools. If they firm up, then you can gradually move him to regular food.

5. During this interim, do some research on dog foods. A good site is Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble. Look for a food with at least a 4 star rating that is free of corn and wheat. A grain-free food is what I would recommend. However, barely, brown rice, rice, and millet are good quality whole grains. Watch out for "maize". That is corn. Also avoid any food with brewer's rice, as this is another cheap filler. Look for a food that has 27 to 32% protein and about 14 to 18% fat. Omega 3 and Omega 6 are also good to have in the food.

6. Once you've decided on a new food, mix it 50/50 with steamed rice and chicken mixture for several days. Then cut the rice/chicken by half and increase the kibble for a few days, then go completely with the new food. Don't go by the feeding amounts listed on the bag. Those values are based on an average amount fed to a variety of dogs. Huskies don't need as much food as other dogs, since their metabolism is so much more efficient than other breeds. For example, TOTW indicates Zoya should get about 3-1/2 cups per day. She gets 2 cups per day.

7. Keep observing Bear's stools for a few days, after he's on the new food completely. They may fluctuate over a week or so. If they seem a bit soft, give him a couple spoons of pumpkin. You should not need to do this more than once or twice.

hope this helps.....best to you.


----------



## Jen&Bear (Jan 14, 2012)

Could be an allergy...but Blue Buffalo is very "rich" and it is common to result in less firm stools. 

I would always add the pumpkin and there is no reason why you should stop. But if you tried diff things, you may have to think about a sensitive stomach perhaps or allergies.

Pet food is very scary to read about. I found the better top 4 ingredients in Origen and switched. He has firm stool ever since.

Orijen is "rich" too but my pup has normal stools.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

If you follow the instructions on the bag for the feeding, your pup shouldn't have loose stool. Pumpkin really does help though, you have to give 1 tablespoon for "every 10lbs of dog" - aka, your dog is 10lbs, 1tbsp pumpkin, 20lbs, 2tbsp. and so on and so fourth. For a while, and slowly take him off the pumpkin and it'll firm up. idk, it worked for me. Simba had hook worms too and loose stool, but after the deworming, he was completely fine with what I did above.


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

I had alot of stool problems with Abby. She had tapeworm and giardia when I got her. After alot of tests later for EPI/IBSO and a full fecal run, Precription dog food, and probiotics we finally switched her to nature's balance synergy and we finally after 2 months of it have had hard stools for over a solid month. We also had to limit her eating cause she will eat and eat.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Was the puppy on Blue Buffalo when you got him or did you switch him to the new food once you arrived home?

Also, what kind of treats do you feed? And how much?

Is there anything else in his diet that could be causing tummy upset?

Also, I'm not sure if its the same with hookworm, but when Jazmyn had coccidia, she had to be retested 3 weeks after her medication was done to be sure that it was all gone. Could it be possible that the hookworms are still present?

In regards to the pup keeping going back to the food for more, from what I understand this is really common. Jazmyn would eat all day long if I let her. We give her a meal in the morning, a meal in the evening, and then we use the rest of her daily portion throughout the day as training treats.


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. When I got him he was on purrina puppy chow. I know now that I probably switched his food too fast. This and the Hook Worm would have accounted for the loose stool at first. All day today his stool was normal. As for treats I have been using a mixture of his food and train me training rewards, more food though. What bothers me is how inconsistant it is. He will be normal for a few days and then have a bad day. He has an appointment on Monday for his second round of shots and I'll bring in a fecal sample to get tested again. As for the bag recommendations for feeding, I have been following them. For pups 3 to 6 months should be eating 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 cups per day. He is currently eating 3 1/4 cups per day with a little rice and pumpkin.


----------



## yardsale (Nov 3, 2011)

When we first got our GSD we tried few top tier foods, always had half firm, half loose stools. Did the vet visits, tested her for everything under the sun.  Nothing wrong. Tried medication. Still loose. Vet thought she had problems with her pancreas or some such. Switched to Costco brand dry food and the problem went away immediately and has been gone for months. 

I would try different food.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

I use to have this problem with kibble until I switched to feed all raw diet and then we got rid of the soft stools. sometimes like Tracy ( BlackGSD) stated you might be over feeding him also or it could be that this food might be to rich for his stomach to handle.


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

yardsale said:


> When we first got our GSD we tried few top tier foods, always had half firm, half loose stools. Did the vet visits, tested her for everything under the sun. Nothing wrong. Tried medication. Still loose. Vet thought she had problems with her pancreas or some such. Switched to Costco brand dry food and the problem went away immediately and has been gone for months.
> 
> I would try different food.



That's funny you say that. I was thinking the same thing yesterday in regards to the other dogs I have had. Never had a problem with the cheaper foods. Not only is this high quality food giving my dog diarrhea, it's doing the same to my wallet.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Solid Gold Wolf Cub has been a great puppy food for us


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

I've had two pups who had loose stools on blue buffalo (grain free puppy). Both pups had firm stools once I switched to Canidae PureLand.

I don't think I'll ever feed blue buffalo again.


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

I cut back on the pumpkin and rice today that I was adding to the kibble. Really loose stool. This is driving me crazy. First thing tomorrow I'm getting new food. I thought I would be doing my 4.5 year old mixed breed a favor by switching her food to Blue Buffalo as well. Her gas will literally clear a room out. Officially done. If anyone has a suggestion on food fo her, I would appreciate it as well.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Solid Gold Wolf Cub for puppies, Has bison and salmon, my black sheperd almost glows he is so shiney. Taste of the Wild red meat or fish formulas for adult dogs.( I hear they now make puppy versions) Poultry based foods always gave my shepherds diahrea whether its grain free or not. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Photos - Jersey Shore Shepherds (and Friends!) (Forked River, NJ) - Meetup The black shepherd is my boy Baron at 5 months old. Solid Gold Wolf Cub has been great for him.


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

I fed all 6 of my dogs the same thing which is Nature's Balance and my dogs range from ages 6 months-5 years. They also are 4 different breeds. My GSD had a ton of bowl problems when I got her. I made the mistake of just not letting her belly to adjust to all the meds she had been on, the new food(which I changed 4 times), the new house. Once I switched to Nature's balance and let her grow up just a little she finally had hard stools. My vet said by me changing her food over and over I was doing more harm than good. I also had him test her for everything cause I knew it had to be something complicated since she had worms before. Turns out I was wrong I just has to give her sometime. As long as you know all her fecal tests are good. I would stick to one food and give it sometime. We had pudding poo and water poo for about 3 months


----------



## PDFrogman (Mar 19, 2012)

my 4 month old pup had intermittent loose stool for the first 2 weeks we had her we were feeding dry blue Buffalo puppy. she really wasnt eating her food so we mixed it with the can blue buffalo and she eats the whole bowl one sitting. 

we took her to the vet and found she had a parasite ( most likely because she ate deer poop). meds have corrected the problem but the vet suggested we take her off puppy food and put her on adult Blue buffalo she was concerened with the high protien diet GSD's can develop orthopedic problems.

I think forums are great sources of information (which is why I am here) but have you brought your dog to the vet to address the problem?


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

I just got back from the vet for Rio's second set of shots. He had only gained 2lbs 10oz in the past ten days. The vet said he was on the lean side and to increase his food by one third of a cup per feeding. I asked if increasing the food could cause loose stool and she said no. I know this isn't true though. They did a fecal and no more hook worm. His stool today has been normal. Maybe I'll just give it time and see. It's a few days good one day bad, off and on. I thought he looked too skinny ten days ago and took him in and the vet that was working gave him an antibiotic. Since his stool was fine at the time and he wasn't running a temperature, I didn't give it to him. The doctor also said to switch his food to Iams. Not that credible in my book.


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

Finally decided to switch from Blue Buffalo. I'm slowly introducing Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice for LBP. I'll keep everyone updated. Hope this works. I found a website on Blue Buffalo and consumer reports. It was alarming, for there are many people who have had similar to a lot worse complications from the food.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Blue Buffalo is very rich food. Mixing it with something else is probably the best to do. I'm starting to think that's what's happening with my Simba's stool. Went from constipation to sudden diarrhea.

tbh i think it's Bingo's Cesares small breed wet that did it though. BB Has always been good to me.


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is the link on BB I was talking about.Consumer complaints about Blue Buffalo Pet Foods
I have come to the conclusion that reading too much into food will drive you crazy. I am almost there. I am not knocking BB but it just did not work for me. If it works for your dog than use it! I have heard bad things about every dog food I have researched. I guess its a balancing act. I used to think my grandma was crazy for cooking chicken or livers or hamburger every night for her dogs. But now I know why they all lived into their teens. 
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/blue_buffalo.html


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Our vet had us on Royal Canin Gastrointestal, which work great on the stool, but started him itching and loosing the fur, before we were on Blue Buffalo, and the poor guy would have loose stool at least once a week. We are currently switching over the Honest Kitchen Keen, and so far so good. Tonight will be first time with 100% Honest Kitchen, I hope that the itching will go away and his coat will start looking better. I guess we will know this weekend how it works out.

My older dog is like a goat, can eat anything and never have a problem, your typical BYB american pet lines. My Czech import has been 6 month fight trying to fix his poop.


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

Slowly introducing the new food has already fixed the problem.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Brisco1983 said:


> Slowly introducing the new food has already fixed the problem.




BB Even advises on the bag to slowly introduce the food over a period of 14 days or so. I find a lot of people just read the "How much should I feed my dog" part, and totally ignore the rest of instructions on the bag. It's all good ^_^"


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Brisco1983 said:


> Here is the link on BB I was talking about.Consumer complaints about Blue Buffalo Pet Foods
> I have come to the conclusion that reading too much into food will drive you crazy. I am almost there. I am not knocking BB but it just did not work for me. If it works for your dog than use it! I have heard bad things about every dog food I have researched. I guess its a balancing act. I used to think my grandma was crazy for cooking chicken or livers or hamburger every night for her dogs. But now I know why they all lived into their teens.
> http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/blue_buffalo.html




That link made me a tiny bit paranoid, but my dog is completely fine on BB so I'm not too worried. Reading too much into these things really will drive you crazy so I stopped after the first 3-4 reviews. lol


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

1337f0x said:


> That link made me a tiny bit paranoid, but my dog is completely fine on BB so I'm not too worried. Reading too much into these things really will drive you crazy so I stopped after the first 3-4 reviews. lol


Yea! There is a report on Nutro that is similar to that one. I'm just happy that all is well finally in the bathroom department. I've had him for a month and it's the first time. I'm sort of a worry wart anyway.


----------



## PDFrogman (Mar 19, 2012)

Brisco1983 said:


> Slowly introducing the new food has already fixed the problem.


what did you switch to?


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

I am in the process of slowly switching him to Nutro Natural Choice LBP Lamb Meal and Rice Formula. It has firmed up his stool and I think he has already gained some much needed weight over the last four days. On the Blue Buffalo his coat looked super shiny and I hope the new food does the same. I was wondering if anyone feeds there dog 50/50 of two different kibbles? I would prefer to feed BB, but his stomach just can't handle it.


----------



## PDFrogman (Mar 19, 2012)

that's good! I am still doing the change from puppy to adult food as per my vet so I'll know in a week or so how my pup is going to handle BB
good luck!


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

The food is settling in well.:laugh: A BIG thanks to everyone for all the help. Rio has gained about 7 lbs, which he needed. I'm still adding 1/4 Blue Buffalo to his food three times a day. Does anyone know if it is OK to continue to do this? I would like to continue to use a little bit of the BB.


----------



## sume747 (Apr 3, 2008)

We had the exact same problem. We started our new puppy on Blue Buffalo but his stools became very loose. We tried several things but ended up switching to Nutro. Havent had any problems since.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Blue Buffalo, Wellness, and Orejin are rich and it's not uncommon for gsd's to have loose stool on it. Give fish oil supplements that will keep a nice shiny coat.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Recently I got a free coupon for 4kgs of dog food from Purina. Was hesistant about it, but read the ingredient list and it's a legit choice. "Purina One" Salmon & Rice for puppies. I started mixing it slowly with the BB and man, is Simba's stool ever happy lol. Happier thani t was with just blue buffalo.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

My dog and my fosters did not do well on blue buffalo. Did ok on other rich foods.


----------

